# My Dream Job! ( Bail Agent/Bail Bonds Member)



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DICLAIMER- *If this is not allowed to be talked about on this site, feel free to delete my post. Thanks.*

So, as you know im on this site for a reason. I love goats, I raise goats. Raising goats is a hobby/passion of mine, but, I do know I will have what a lot of people call "A real job" lol. For 2-3 years now ive been on and off thinking about being part of the bail community. By "Part of the community" I mean being a Bail bonds member, a Bail Agent. And yes I know a lot of people who live off their goats, and that's great! But, having goats have never been my "Job", Its a hobby/passion.

This is obviously something that is not in the near future for me but hopefully in the coming years. I would love to be able to do this job sometime in my life. I know it can be a dangerous job, like a lot of other jobs out there. I love raising goats but as we all know, you can milk year-round, make soap, and a lot of other things with goats milk which I do not do and, I do not sell milk, just kids. they have babies one time a year. With how many goats I have and the cost it takes to take care of all of them, one time a year with no other income just wont pay for the cost/things it takes to take care of them and me. I do not make soap and etc. I raise to sell pets/Backyard milkers (Yes I do milk). I know soon I will hopefully be starting to look for a "real job". I do work with my dad which ive done all my life since I was 8 years old Lol. but I feel bad for him paying me for me helping him when he needs it but I know he pays me bec he loves me and he really needs the help at times (My two brothers work with him).. I do still live with my mom & dad, brothers & sisters. When and if the time comes that I do get to do this job (Being a bail agent), I don't know if my family will ever support me doing that job. I know it is something NON of my family would ever do/want to do. I know a lot of people are like "You could get killed doing that job!" or "Why would you wanna put urself in danger when you could work in a store or office and have a normal job??" well, I feel like not a lot of people are willing to do that job, and it needs done by someone! The other bail agents need help, they cant do everything on their own.. So, has anybody had and or have this job? If so, what do you think of it? How does your bail bonds men treat you? Sorry for questions.. im just curious what other peoples time with this job has been like?

Im still pretty young and have time to think on it, but, I really do think this job would suit me.... Funny story, my aunt and other family members tell me I should be a leg model bec I have a lot of muscle tone on my legs, there for I am very strong in my legs. I am stoat, and strong for a young women and hopefully soon to start working out again. Heres what was funny, this has nothing to do with anything ive talked about but I feel I need to share this with soemone lol My aunt one day put her hand on my leg when I tried her high heals on for the first time and said, "Girl you have great legs!! You should be a leg model!" I said, You mean me? the girl who doesn't shave her legs hardly? (At the time I didnt lol) and she was like, Good point they would never take someone who doesn't shave...LOLOLOL😂🤣🤣😂😂 I almost dropped dead from laughing so hard LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

And yes I will have to get a "Normal job" in the mean time before I can get that job as I am not 25 years old. I have some years to go and I will think on it on my way to 25 years old. Who knows, maybe by then, I wont want the job! I mean who knows! I do wish to get back to working out again anyway lol.. I also wish to have the job sometime in my life. I respect all the agents for doing their job. I solute you! All of you! . BUT like I said im just here to hear wanting to hear your time with this job. Thanks!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You have to follow your dreams. What is great for one person may not suit another. 
Life is dangerous, but getting trained will lessen some danger. 

Hopefully, when you lay out your plans, your family will be supportive or at least accepting.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Good for you for having goals and dreams. And sometimes goals and dreams change as you grow older, and that's okay too. I changed careers in my 30s! My husband and I both have "real" jobs (lol) to pay the bills and the mortgage. My kids are young so right now I am only working part time as a weekend RN. We raise a few animals on our 5 acres, but I can't imagine how we'd ever be able to earn enough without working outside jobs. Hah, I'd settle for making enough from the animals to cover the feed cost. I get a few bucks from selling eggs or cockerels every now and then.

I don't know anything about being a Bail Agent, but maybe you can job shadow with someone to see if it suits you.

[*edit to add: On this forum I should have said I get a few dollars, not bucks, from selling eggs/cockerels.... lol.   ]


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

One of my daughters is a police officer in a time when it's most dangerous. Not what I wanted for her, but it wasn't about me. And let me tell you..she is good at her job! Scariest moment for a mom is when she was called out to the local park to break up a fight with a biker gang. Her Sargeant and others quickly headed out as well as back up. The biggest biker of course headed right toward her...he had business in mind. Take out the little girlie cop first...well let me tell you. She had that guy on the ground, knee in back before her back up was even out of their car lol so yea I still worry, but I know she has good back up, if she needs it. Your .mom and dad might worry..but they will settle in time. Follow your dreams. 
By the way..I don't have a off farm job. But hubs does...farming doesn't always make bills 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Follow your dreams.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

How to Become a Bail Bondsman: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

Maybe some of this information will help.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

(Off topic a bit). The way to make a million dollars farming is to start with TWO million!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> You have to follow your dreams. What is great for one person may not suit another.
> Life is dangerous, but getting trained will lessen some danger.
> 
> Hopefully, when you lay out your plans, your family will be supportive or at least accepting.


I hope so.. I was up till 4:55Am this morning talking to my sister about it.



BarnOwl said:


> Good for you for having goals and dreams. And sometimes goals and dreams change as you grow older, and that's okay too. I changed careers in my 30s! My husband and I both have "real" jobs (lol) to pay the bills and the mortgage. My kids are young so right now I am only working part time as a weekend RN. We raise a few animals on our 5 acres, but I can't imagine how we'd ever be able to earn enough without working outside jobs. Hah, I'd settle for making enough from the animals to cover the feed cost. I get a few bucks from selling eggs or cockerels every now and then.
> 
> I don't know anything about being a Bail Agent, but maybe you can job shadow with someone to see if it suits you.
> 
> [*edit to add: On this forum I should have said I get a few dollars, not bucks, from selling eggs/cockerels.... lol.   ]


I don't have kids nor do I have a boyfriend.... so Im thinking ill wait til I know if ill get that job to look for a "boyfriend" lol.. Bucks! Ha I love it LOL!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> One of my daughters is a police officer in a time when it's most dangerous. Not what I wanted for her, but it wasn't about me. And let me tell you..she is good at her job! Scariest moment for a mom is when she was called out to the local park to break up a fight with a biker gang. Her Sargeant and others quickly headed out as well as back up. The biggest biker of course headed right toward her...he had business in mind. Take out the little girlie cop first...well let me tell you. She had that guy on the ground, knee in back before her back up was even out of their car lol so yea I still worry, but I know she has good back up, if she needs it. Your .mom and dad might worry..but they will settle in time. Follow your dreams.
> By the way..I don't have a off farm job. But hubs does...farming doesn't always make bills 😉


Oh wow! Sounds like a very strong and independent women! Tell her I said good job and keep up the great work!!! 

I hope if I do ever get that job that at least my parents support me.. Last night, me and my sisters were talking and I asked them "If I were to ever do that job, would yall support me?"... My oldest sister said no. My mid sister said yes......She told me that me and her are like poop...we cant help but stick together LOL thats not what I was expecting her to say LOL. I thought she was being for real LOL....then she said that...... 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> How to Become a Bail Bondsman: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
> 
> Maybe some of this information will help.


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> (Off topic a bit). The way to make a million dollars farming is to start with TWO million!


Well, thats great 😂😂😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome. If this is something you really want to do for a living, go for it.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> You're welcome. If this is something you really want to do for a living, go for it.


I really would love to. I know ill have to find another job in the mean time tho. I was thinking something like Tractor supply Or another local feed store......My problem is at the local feed store there is an older man who works there.....He likes to talk to young girls like me.. He actually hugged me once when did not give consent...that was a bad, bad day for me.. For the feed store is off my list lol.

I just hope my mom and dad support me if I do get the job sometime in my life..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Never knew anyone that did bail bonds but knew a few repo agents. They had some very dangerous calls and been shot at several times. Definitely research it and look for job shadowing opportunities. Also think about the over all career span and your health. It's going to be hard on your body with physical demands so think about back up plans incase you do have that job then get injuries and can not handle it any more. Best wishes!


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

First and foremost do not be afraid to follow your dreams. With that being said take a serious look at what the job entails. Understand the risks and rewards, and plan accordingly. 

Take the time to talk to someone in the field to ensure you perception of the job is in line with the everyday reality of the role. Take a serious look at your strengths and weaknesses. Are you the type of person that can stay calm under pressure? Understand that dealing with people at their worst has risks, and you need to have the ability to shut things down at the end of the day. Trust me your goats can help in that department.

Finally understand that training will be your friend, and situational awareness is key.

Good Luck


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Never knew anyone that did bail bonds but knew a few repo agents. They had some very dangerous calls and been shot at several times. Definitely research it and look for job shadowing opportunities. Also think about the over all career span and your health. It's going to be hard on your body with physical demands so think about back up plans incase you do have that job then get injuries and can not handle it any more. Best wishes!


I will hopefully find some to shadow. If im being honest, I know it'll be hard on my body, but, im willing to train and work on my body to help me manage.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Wcd said:


> First and foremost do not be afraid to follow your dreams. With that being said take a serious look at what the job entails. Understand the risks and rewards, and plan accordingly.
> 
> Take the time to talk to someone in the field to ensure you perception of the job is in line with the everyday reality of the role. Take a serious look at your strengths and weaknesses. Are you the type of person that can stay calm under pressure? Understand that dealing with people at their worst has risks, and you need to have the ability to shut things down at the end of the day. Trust me your goats can help in that department.
> 
> ...


Yes ive done a lot of research on the job and will hopefully be able to "shadow" someone in that line of work to make sure its really what I want.

And yes, I can stay perfectly calm in a lot of pressure. I have always paid very close attention to my surroundings as I had to grow up at a very young age and act adult.. 
Me, im the happy, on going one of us siblings who always forgets any sad or bad happens in a day, by that night, I'm fine. I know how to handle people in bad states as ive done before. Id love to have this job at some point in my life if god allows  Also im used to man-handling this bec of my goats so yea LOL😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lil Boogie said:


> I will hopefully find some to shadow. If im being honest, I know it'll be hard on my body, but, im willing to train and work on my body to help me manage.


Just try to take care of your body best you can.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Just try to take care of your body best you can.


I will


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

